# hey hey heeeeeeeres Krusty!



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

right then thought i`d do my progress pics from the last 2 and a 1/2 years

i couldnt really train at all when this was taken-

i did a hell of a lotta walking tho.

10 stone.










a year later


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

as you can see my before pic is still me looking my best! :wink:

its not till all the pics were put together i can see how slow the progress is-

well it was alean bulk-lol

can anyone estimate my BF in the first pic?

i`d love to know-

i`d need to lose at least half a stone to get down to that again-

that was me trying to get ripped!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

good pics mate!

where the fcuk did you get them shorts from your first pic!!! lol


----------



## slimjim1466867928 (Sep 14, 2006)

..hey, i still train in a pair of shorts like that... don't knock them buddy!

good pictures Crazycal..... looking a bit fat though.... :wink:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hahahaha

LIDL-that east german shop

LMAO

they only died on me the other day-

they were a good buy!

i want those stars and stripes ones next :lol:

oh yeah i meant to say i`m 39 5"9ish and 11 stone 12


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

think your being a bit modest regarding gains, pretty impressive as far as im concerned.

not quite as impressive as those fuc#ing shorts tho.......!


----------



## Canadianguy (Aug 1, 2006)

yea dude ur looking great very nice physique. im loving ur side delts, good shape, thats the shape ive been going for for a while now and its so hard to attain.

and can u guys pls tell me how much 1 stone= in pounds? us canadians have no idea


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice one crazycal, the first pic I saw, I thought, wWTF, is that all!! But then I realised the pics you were making progress with,hehe 

Hey Canadianguy, I think its 14lb per stone. Im a saffa, so I could be wrong, but Im sure thats it


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

oh yeah, nice chops you got crazycal!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nice one chaps 8)

well wigz i dont like to blow my own trumpet .... :lol:









i dont know all the sciencey stuff,but its one thing to know all the theory and its another to put it in to practise :wink:

i`m just keeping it simple and lifting the weight.


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

looking good mate u know what i think !!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good progress as always cal


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Who is this...is it Jack Ryder?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Me------>







<------Andy


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Great progress.Can really see the change. Keep us up to date on those shorts lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol looks like i`m gonna be a rival to nicks waistcoat!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

lol...

maybe i should do an updated pic in the waistcoast when i next go home to london and dig it out of the closet...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i sent my shorts to ohio-

present for one of the ladies!

i think raz has seen a pic.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

You are one ripped, oldschool, crazy old male gigolo. Looking excellent as per usual...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

and out of nowhere pops raz :lol:

nice one bud-

bit of ladies man is raz on the quiet! :wink:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

LOL






havent trained for at least 2 weeks and legs are cold.


----------



## stumpy1466867921 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice separation there CC and good looking tear-drops.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah looking good mate!

All from partials too ! ;-)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

indeed !

and not a leg extension in sight!!!!

although i do want to add leg curls at some point

nice one dudes.


----------



## gareth3212 (Mar 24, 2007)

hey mate

i think you have bulked up well from your pics, i am pretty much where you started, so i still have hope , lol. but looking good keep it up!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks bud and i`m 40 this year 

drop me a pm if ya want a chat:cool:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pins CaL - any tips on getting defined calves? I think my thighs are ok, but my calves always seem to carry alot of fat :-(


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

WALKING mate.

altho calves tend to be a genetic thang!


----------



## gareth3212 (Mar 24, 2007)

just want to know if you dont mind, did you use a puplic gym or was it a home thing? and what exercises did you do to widen your top of your back and shoulers etc, as i am training eating well and have gain 2 stone however, i have not much width to my build? from your pics you didnt have much at the start, but now look the buissness.

cheers


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i train at home and cos of a bad back only do chins.

military press for shoulders

basically i do 20 rep rest pause partial deadlifts with a trap bar every workout.

and do 1 exercise perbody part.

deads calves mili press and chins one sesh

deads calves bench press dips other sesh

once every 4 days.

now up to 189 kgs for deads(started witha bare bar)

i try to add weight or reps to exercises on a weekly basis,but its the deads that i`m concentrating

saying that i do have a new routine to start which is more frequent(slightly) with a couple of extra exercises.

i reckon most add isolations way to soon before theres any muscle to shape


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

these might well be my contest pics :lol:


----------



## gazgaz (Dec 24, 2006)

you are looking fab mate


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Well done mate. Your cut seems to have come along nicely. Although Ive got some good size on me now, Im still a bit of a fatty....im working on that now. Somebody seems to have drawn something on your back.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

What do your arms measure now Cal? They look bigger in these recent pics


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol arms and calves are worst bits for sure.

i think theyre around 15.5" pumped so around 15ish cold at most.

i havent trained bi`s for around 2 years-just started again


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

looking great Cal, you done well mate and im right in saying you train at home same as me?

Thats even harder mate, no training partner or spotter.


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Lean, Mean fighting machine 

Looking great mate, keep up the good work.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Awesome Cal...keep it up bud...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hey hey cal

looking good m8 remember i am always there watching lol


----------



## leglock (Mar 10, 2005)

never really been in this part of the site much,feels a bit strange to be looking at mens bodies on the internet !....however,credit where its due you have done pretty darn good there mate...from what you say you suffer back probs as well so even more credit,i have the same trouble and also like you im an oldun...i certainly havent made as good progress as you so fair play and all that...you got some fancy artwork there,looks like a few cover ups to me but i might be wrong....good going anyway.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks bud-

yeah some cover ups and lots of additional work to some puny efforts i had as a teen

my mate bulldozer is training pretty much as i do too-

he`s making the same progress as me altho he`s only been going 6 months.

he`s also the exact opposite bodywise to me.

makes ya think it really could work for anyone


----------



## Stuart Danger (Jun 5, 2007)

dude, you look awesome!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks mate-

i have weighed 9 stone in the past-

i know where you coming from


----------

